# Need Help- Vote for this Threadless Design!!



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hi all, so my boyfriend is working on getting a t-shirt design accepted on threadless.com (an artistic community based clothing company) and was wondering if anyone would be willing to vote and ESPECIALLY TO LEAVE POSITIVE COMMENTS on the design! The comments are what really get the higher ups to chose the design. There is prize money involved, of which a portion will go to getting my hedgie, Phinneus, a spacious new home and and lots of toys and treats! Needless to say, the three of us all have our fingers crossed.

Here is a link to where you can see, vote, and comment: http://www.threadless.com/submission/28 ... n_the_City

Any support would be greatly appreciated!


----------

